# [Manualidades] Gabinete en fibra de vidrio y madera



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2013)

Este video es muy interesante y revelador, describe, lamentablemente en inglés, la fabricación de un gabinete en madera y fibra de vidrio.

FogoReflexión; Miren el video y casi con seguridad se les va a ocurrir donde o a que aplicar el método.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 2, 2013)

No me digas Fogo, que queres reforzar los bajos en el carro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2013)

El Sr. Fogo Aquinator logra golpes bajos brutales a 20 Hz con un bafle del tamaño de una cajita de fósforos !


----------



## Finskey (Mar 2, 2013)

Muy paquete el diseño , lo pondria en mi living y me haria uno de boca haha


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 2, 2013)

Hace unos meses intente hacer algo similar, la idea era hacer un cajon para dos sub de 10" vi el tutorial como 5 veces, la parte del ensamblado del cajon y la colocacion de la tela, estuvo bien, (use 3 capas de una tela llamada paño algo asi como la alfombra para forrar los bafles pero esta se puede estirar un poco mas)

Pero la parte donde aplique la resina no tanto, ya que me quedo un poco pegajosa, lei que espolvoreando un poco de bicarbonato se solucionaba, pero donde si la regue (meti la pata) fue a la hora de aplicar la pasta ya que se me endurecio muy rapido y no logre aplicarla toda, ademas la que pude aplicar quedo media fea y algo chipotuda.

Por ahora tengo detenido mi proyecto, hasta que encuentre a alguien que me enseñe a aplicar la pasta correctamente, se supone que no es dificil, pero ya saben cuando es la primera vez puede pasar cualquier cosa, tan luego logre algo decente amenazo con subir fotos 

Saludos compañeros.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 3, 2013)

fausto garcia, pide concejo a un hojalatero esos si se la saben de todas todas en esas artes...


----------



## 1024 (Mar 3, 2013)

fausto garcia dijo:


> ........... la pasta ya que se me endurecio muy rapido y no logre aplicarla toda, ademas de que la pude aplicar quedo media fea y algo chipotuda.
> 
> Saludos compañeros.



Hola, reduce la porcion de catalizador, no importa que tan fea quede aplicada siempre es posible corregir lijando


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 3, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> fausto garcia, pide concejo a un hojalatero esos si se la saben de todas todas en esas artes...



Ya intente esto con el hojalatero de la colonia, peeeero me pide una milpa ($1000) disque porque tiene que entretenerse un buen "enseñandome" y ademas tiene que "gastar material" voy a intentar con otro a ver si este se apiada de mi. 



> Hola, reduce la porcion de catalizador, no importa que tan fea quede aplicada siempre es posible corregir lijando


Si no encuentro ayuda *gratuita*  me voy a lanzar al ruedo otra vez solo y hare lo que me sugieres.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 3, 2013)

dile que le "ayudas" a algun trabajo para que te explique, eso no me ha fallado en otras areas


----------



## alfredotavira (Mar 4, 2013)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Ya intente esto con el hojalatero de la colonia, peeeero me pide una milpa ($1000) disque porque tiene que entretenerse un buen "enseñandome" y ademas tiene que "gastar material" voy a intentar con otro a ver si este se apiada de mi.
> 
> 
> Si no encuentro ayuda *gratuita*  me voy a lanzar al ruedo otra vez solo y hare lo que me sugieres.


  utiliza lija de la mas gruesa para quitar los bordes mas asperos y vas reduciendo el grano de la misma, cuando este mas o menos pareja le aplicas una capa de resina (obviamente preparada con catalizador) el aplicado debe ser muy rapido ya que la resina seca muy rapido, como consejo utiliza mitad de envases de refresco desechable para prepararla


----------



## 18soundart (Abr 4, 2013)

fausto garcia
Hace unos meses intente hacer algo similar, la idea era hacer un cajon para dos sub de 10" vi el tutorial como 5 veces, la parte del ensamblado del cajon y la colocacion de la tela, estuvo bien, (use 3 capas de una tela llamada paño algo asi como la alfombra para forrar los bafles pero esta se puede estirar un poco mas)

Tambien sirve muy bien la Lycra, esta es delgada y reestira muy bien por lo tanto es muy maniobrable.
Saludos desde ZAPOPAN,JAL.



fausto garcia

Pero la parte donde aplique la resina no tanto, ya que me quedo un poco pegajosa, lei que espolvoreando un poco de bicarbonato se solucionaba, pero donde si la regue (meti la pata) fue a la hora de aplicar la pasta ya que se me endurecio muy rapido y no logre aplicarla toda, ademas la que pude aplicar quedo media fea y algo ch

puede que sean 2 los motivos, 1: le pusiste muy poco catalizador a la resina, 2: puede que la resina sea pirata .
te dejo un link de una empresa que tiene productos de gran calidad, hay sucursales en puebla http://www.poliformasplasticas.com.mx/2011/sucursales.php 
yo normalmente preparo 1/2 litro de resina y para ponerle el catalizador yo utilizo una jeringa y para esta cantidad le pongo 5 mililitros de catalizador, y si es un trabajo algo laborioso preparo 1/4 de litro para evitar que se me seque.
ay que contemplar lo siguiente, aplicar la resina en un lugar con buena ventilacion evitar que le de el sol a lo que estes trabajando ya que la luz solar directa acelera mucho el secado de la resina , una ves terminada la aplicacion es bueno ya ponerla a la luz solar directa paraque se acelere el secado.
en tiempos decalores tambien provoca que seque mas rapido las resinas y contemplando esto hay que tantear que cantidad preparar de resina


----------



## 18soundart (Abr 4, 2013)

pero donde si la regue (meti la pata) fue a la hora de aplicar la pasta ya que se me endurecio muy rapido y no logre aplicarla toda, ademas la que pude aplicar quedo media fea y algo chipotuda.

con respecto a la pasta para resanar , no es tan complicado prepararla , lo que tienes que contemplar es que se deve de preparar poca pasta y y un 2 por ciento aproximado de endurecedor cheka este video para que te des una mejor idea 



para la pastatambien deves de contemplar las cuestiones de la luz solar y el calor ya que esta tambien reaccionas a estos fatores


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 5, 2013)

@Fausto

Donde te quedó pegasojo el acabado, terminalo con algo de lija y pintura de aceite. Adiós al problema.


Saludos al foro!!!


----------

